# منتديات المتداول العربي منتديات المتداول العربي للأسواق العالمية سوق الأسهم المصرية والأسهم الخليجية والعربية [خبر] بعد طول انتظار..كيف ستستقبل بورصة مصر تطبيق آلية الشورت سيلينج؟  الصين تعترف بتفاقم الوضع الوبائي وتعلن عن وفيات ضخمة  ( الأحد 15 يناير 2023 06:56 م )   اليابان تسجل أكثر من 108 ألف إصابة يومية جديدة بفيروس كورونا  ( الأحد 15 يناير 2023 01:15 م )   عاجل: بعد مكاسب قوية.. هبوط مفاجئ للعملات الرقمية لكن المشاعر تبدلت  ( الأحد 15 يناير 2023 06:04 ص )   الذهب عند أعلى مستوياته في 9 أشهر.. هل ننتظر مستوى قياسي جديد؟  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 05:31 م )   كاثي وود تستثمر بكثافة في كوين بيز و تسلا  وتتوقع صعود بيتكوين لهذا المستوى!  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 04:19 م )   فيتش للتصنيف الائتماني ترفع توقعاتها لمعدل الفائدة النهائي لدى المركزي الأوروبي  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 03:05 م )   عاجل- صدور بيانات القراءة الأولية لثقة المستهلك الأمريكي وتوقعات التضخم  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 03:05 م )   عاجل: اللون الأحمر يُحكم قبضته على وول ستريت  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 02:47 م )   آبل تخفض أجر رئيسها التنفيذي 40% دفعة واحدة  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 02:05 م )   بريطانيا: تحقيق النمو الاقتصادي يستدعي وصول التضخم لهذا المستوى!  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 02:03 م )   بنك اليابان يعلن عن عمليات شراء طارئة من السندات الحكومية  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:48 م )   سهم تسلا يهبط بأكثر من 6%، فما السبب؟  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:46 م )   عودة الأموال الساخنة إلى مصر بعد التعويم.. انفراجة مؤقتة للجنيه قبل هبوط أكبر؟  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:37 م )   العقود الآجلة للنفط الخام ارتفعت خلال الدورة الأوروبية  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:25 م )   البنوك الأمريكية تحكم الاقتصاد الأمريكي اليوم..توقعات الأرباح والنتائج المالية  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:19 م )   سكوتيا بنك يتوقع استمرار ضعف الدولار الأمريكي هذا العام  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:18 م )   تحذيرات بشأن استمرار ذروة كورونا في الصين لفترة أطول!  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:12 م )   أرباح جي بي مورجان تفوق التوقعات.. ولكن السهم يتراجع، فلماذا؟  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:09 م )   اليابان تسجل رقم قياسي جديد بوفيات فيروس كورونا!  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 12:31 م )   الدولار يتعافى بتعاملات اليوم، فما السبب؟  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 12:19 م )

## mohammedgaber

بعد طول انتظار في أوساط سوق المال المصري على تطبيق آلية "الشورت سيلينج" في البورصة المصرية، قررت الهيئة العامة للرقابة المالية تطبيقه في ديسمبر/ كانون الأول 2019.  ولكن في ظل الظروف المواتية بالبورصة المصرية وافتقارها من المحفزات وعزوف المستثمرين وشح السيولة، هل توقيت تنفيذ الآلية يُجدي نفعاً؟  ويسمح الشورت سيلينج ببيع ورقة مالية لا يملكها المستثمر بهدف شرائها في وقت لاحق بقيمة أقل؛ ومن ثَمَّ تحقيق ربح مساوٍ للفرق بين سعر البيع المكشوف، وسعر الشراء ناقص الفائدة التي يدفعها نظير اقتراض الورقة المالية في الفترة ما بين البيع والشراء.  وتشير آراء المحللين الفنيين إلى عدم جاهزية البورصة المصرية لاستقبال آلية الشورت سيلينج في التوقيت الحالي في ظل الضعف الذي تمر به.وتشهد البورصة المصرية حالة من شح السيولة وضعف أحجام التداول خلال الفترة الماضية.  فوائد ومخاطر  البيع على المكشوف يعد استراتيجية استثمار أو تداول تتكهن بانخفاض سعر السهم أو سعر الأوراق المالية الأخرى.  والشورت سيلينج استراتيجية متقدمة يجب تنفيذها فقط من قبل التجار والمستثمرين ذوي الخبرة.  من خلال تلك الآلية يتم فتح مركز عن طريق اقتراض أسهم من الأسهم أو الأصول الأخرى التي يعتقد المستثمر بأنها ستنخفض قيمتها في تاريخ مستقبلي محدد (تاريخ انتهاء الصلاحية)، ثم يقوم المستثمر ببيع هذه الأسهم المقترضة للمشترين المستعدين لدفع سعر السوق قبل أن تتم إعادة الأسهم المقترضة.  
يراهن المتداول على أن السعر سيستمر في الانخفاض ويمكنه شراؤها بتكلفة أقل خطر الخسارة في البيع على المكشوف غير محدود نظرياً لأن سعر أي أصل يمكن أن يرتفع إلى ما لا نهاية.  آلية اقتراض الأسهم بغرض البيع "الشورت سيلينج" هي سلاح ذو حدين يكمن بها العديد من المخاطر والمكاسب في نفس الوقت.  ومخاطر الشورت سيلينج لا حدود لها خاصة في ظل عدم استيعاب العديد من المستثمرين لها.  وبرغم المخاطر التي تكمن في البيع على المكشوف فإنها تمنح السوق عدداً من المزايا المتمثلة في خلق حالة من التوازن في حالة هبوطهالمستثمر يمكنه أن يحقق مكاسبَ من خلال الشورت سيلينج في حالة هبوط البورصة.  تلك الآلية المزمع تفعيلها تخلق قوى شرائية مستقبلية في السوق؛ حيث إنه عندما يتعرض المستثمر للمخاطر ويتجه للبيع فمن المؤكد أن يعود للشراء مرة أخرى بسعر أقل.  التوقيت  قال نائب رئيس الهيئة العامة للرقابة المالية، إن الهيئة قررت بدء العمل بنظام اقتراض الأوراق المالية بغرض البيع (الشورت سيلنج) اعتباراً من الأول من شهر ديسمبر/ كانون الأول المقبل. وعلى مستوى توقيت تنفيذ الآلية، إن التوقيت الحالي الذي تمر به البورصة المصرية من ضعف لا يناسب لتطبيق الآلية أو إجراء طروحات جديدة.  وأن السوق في حاجة للتطوير وزيادة السيولة فضلاً عن عودة ثقة المستثمرين الحالين لكي يجدي تطبيقها نفعاً  وعن السيولة، يجب أن تتخطى المليار جنيه لكي ننجح في الاستفادة من تطبيق الشورت سيلينج.وعلى مستوى فوائد الشورت سيلينج، فإن الشورت سيلينج يفتح آليات جديدة أمام المستثمرين، كما أنه من شأنه مضاعفة السيولة ولكن في حالة تطبيقه بالوقت المناسب.  يفتح الشورت سيلينج المجال أمام المستثمرين للعمل في الاتجاهات كافة سواء في موجات الصعود أو التصحيح، فالعديد من المستثمرين لم يتمكنوا من تحقيق مكاسب في الاتجاه الهابط.  ليس الآن  تطبيقه في الوقت الحالي يعد مخاطرة، حيث أن بدء تطبيقه الشهر المقبل به مخاطرة لعدم جاهزية السوق لها على الرغم من الاهتمام الكبير في أوساط المستثمرين والشركات لكيفية التنفيذ والتطبيق".  ويأتي ذلك بسبب تباطؤ حركة السوق في الوقت الحالي بسبب عزوف المستثمرين عن ضخ سيولة جديدة لعدم وجود محفزات إيجابية، مع ارتفاع تكلفة المعاملات التي أصبحت أعلى من نسبة الربح.  
الشورت سيلينج آلية طالما انتظرته البورصة المصرية طويلاً "لكي يعيد توازن كافة الميزان"  
السوق يشهد ارتفاعات في بداية الجلسات ثم يتحول للهبوط مع دخول محترفي عمليات البيع والشراء في نفس الجلسة.  وعلى الرغم من مزايا تلك الآلية، فإن السوق لا يمكنه استيعابها في ظل الهشاشة التي يمر بها من قلة عدد المتعاملين.حيث أنه تعاني البورصة المصرية من عدم وجود سلع جديدة وعزوف المستثمرين وقلة عددهم. 
يشار إلى أنه في فبراير/ شباط الماضي أصدر رئيس هيئة الرقابة المالية قراراً تنظيميا رقم (268) لسنة 2019 بشأن قواعد عمليات اقتراض الأوراق المالية بغرض البيع لتفعيل الآلية وعلى أن تقوم كل من البورصة المصرية وشركة الإيداع المركزي بإعداد وتجهيز النظم الآلية والمتطلبات الفنية للعمل بآلية اقتراض الأوراق المالية بغرض البيع وإخطار الهيئة قبل تفعيل الآلية.  يذكر أن قيمة التداول بالبورصة المصرية خلال أكتوبر تشرين الأول بلغت نحو  44.2 مليار جنيه، مقابل 54.8 مليار بالشهر السابق له.وبحلول الساعة 11 صباحاً من جلسة الأمس الثلاثاء، تراجع المؤشر الرئيسي لبورصة مصر بنحو 0.05 بالمائة عند مستوى 14371نقطة.وبلغت قيمة التداول في تلك الأثناء بنحو 104.15 مليون جنيه من خلال 20.9 مليون سهم.

----------


## meshari783

سلام عليكم استاذ محمد هل عندك تلقرام اذا عندك ممكن ترسله لي

----------


## drma7mod6

لا اعتقد انه يمكن تطبيق الشورت سيلينج في ظل ضعف الرقابة من قبل البورصة 
هاتبقي معجنة ولعب من تحت الترابيزة وهنشوف سبايكات ملعوبة

----------


## Abu_Alabd

شكرا

----------

